Ask HN: What's your home office workstation setup? - diehunde
======
jp42
A small party table from costco, an old monitor, keyboard/mouse from office
and a chair from dining table set. I know I need upgrade very soon.

------
oftenwrong
I have a motorised, height-adjustable desk with a large monitor on an arm.

